# Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Februar 2009)

*Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling


----------



## Bestia (18. Februar 2009)

*Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*

30cm lang. 
Aber echt schick. Schön wenn AC so mitzieht.


----------



## Maschine311 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*

Ja hat ein wenig ähnlichkeit mit den Kühlrippen meines 2 m hohen Kühlschranks Denke damit ist OC-technisch noch einiges mit zu machen!


----------



## tr0nje (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*

Damit man auch mal was Langes hat.


----------



## Xhan (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*

PWM gesteuert? kann ich mir die lüfter dann alle ans mainboard kloppen und per speedfan an die temp der graka koppeln? *nerv* ich geh mal nicht davon aus, dass eine 4870X2 einen pwm-lüfteranschluss hat....


----------



## Jami (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*

They´ve created a monster


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*



> ich geh mal nicht davon aus, dass eine 4870X2 einen pwm-lüfteranschluss hat


Praktische jede aktuelle Karte regelt ihre Lüfter per PWM.

cYa


----------



## Kreisverkehr (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*



> Die Temperaturen sollen im Spielebetrieb rund 50 °C unter denen des AMD Referenzkühlers liegen



Kann das stimmen? Das wären ja statt vllt. 90°C glatte 40°C .... 
Irgendwie halte ich dass doch für einen Schreibfehler denn Realität...

Aber ich hoffe, dass da noch ein Test folgt, sobald der Kühler auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## 4blue (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Kann das stimmen? Das wären ja statt vllt. 90°C glatte 40°C ....
> Irgendwie halte ich dass doch für einen Schreibfehler denn Realität...
> 
> Aber ich hoffe, dass da noch ein Test folgt, sobald der Kühler auf dem Markt ist.



Übersetung ist korrekt siehe Herstellerhomepage: Arctic Cooling

file:///C:/DOKUME~1/Support/LOKALE~1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpghttp://artic-cooling.com/catalog/images/userfiles/image/Chart/4870X2.gif


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*

Warum wurde sowas nie für die 3870X2 entwickelt?


----------



## kuer (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*



Iifrit Tambuur-san schrieb:


> Warum wurde sowas nie für die 3870X2 entwickelt?


 

Von dieser Karte wurden zu wenig verkauft . Ich hatte einen änlichen Lüfter für meine 8800GTS . Über Lüftersteuerung auf 80% drehzahl und kaum hörbar . Ich fand den klasse und sehr Leistungsstark . Ist allerdings ein Monster .


----------



## Zoon (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*

Hoffentlich beommen die Spawas genug Kühlung bzw. Luft von den Lüftern ab.


----------



## Gast20150401 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*



Iifrit Tambuur-san schrieb:


> Warum wurde sowas nie für die 3870X2 entwickelt?



Wozu? Die HD3870x2 hatte bei normalen Gpu-Ghz bei weitem nicht so viel Wärme erzeugt wie die HD4870x2. Zwei Lüfter haben bei der vollkommen ausgereicht,richtig konstruiert,zumal sie auch nur fast die hälfte an Strom verbrauchte..Die einzige High-End HD3870x2 von Sappire (Atomic) hatte wegen der hohen Taktfrequenzen viel Wärme erzeugt,und die hatte Wasserkühlung.

Sapphire Atomic Radeon HD3870x2:
GPU =2xRV670 = 2x 864 Mhz
Ram = 2x 512 MB GDDR 3 =  2x 936 Mhz
Shadertakt = 2x 860 Mhz
Speicherbandbreite=2x 59,58 GB/s
Idle-Modus =155 Watt
Last-Modus=237 Watt

War übrigens zu der Zeit die einzige Ati im High-End-Segment.


----------



## Invisible (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*



Iifrit Tambuur-san schrieb:


> Warum wurde sowas nie für die 3870X2 entwickelt?



andere frage passt das ding auf ne 3870x2??


----------



## Gast20150401 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*



Invisible schrieb:


> andere frage passt das ding auf ne 3870x2??



Keine Ahnung,vieleicht gibts ne Kompatiebilitätsliste von dem Teil wo es drinne stehen müßte. Bei der Inno3D i-Chill GeForce 9800 GTX Accelero Xtreme,war mal einer drauf der sah genauso aus........


----------



## Phenom BE (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*

Ich find das so genial!!!!
Ich wart schon ewig auf den Kühler. Meine 4870X2 macht mit dem Referenz kühler einen extremen Lerm.


----------



## Fabian (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*

echt schick,hoffe die haben in Sachen Verarbeitung auch mitgezogen.

Mein Umgebauter Acellro ist schwerer


----------



## Kojack (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*

warum gab es sowas nie für meine 9800gx2


----------



## nDivia (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*



Kojack schrieb:


> warum gab es sowas nie für meine 9800gx2


Weil _nVidia_ es nicht gebacken bekommt, alles auf eine Platine zu basteln...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*

Das Dual-PCB hat genauso Vor- wie Nachteile wie ein einzelnes PCB mit allem drauf.

cYa


----------



## borno (29. März 2009)

*AW: Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*

Gibt's eigentlich schon einen verbindlichen Liefer-/Erscheinungstermin für den Accelero Xtreme 4870X2?

Auf der Homepage von Arctic Cooling steht zwar Ende März, aber das ist ja nicht wirklich konkret und auf meine zweimalige Anfrage per Mail nach einem Liefertermin habe ich auch überhaupt keine Antwort erhalten.

Das Pendant für die nVidia GTX260/280 ist ja auch schon seit längerem angekündigt, aber bei keinem Händler wirklich lieferbar.


----------



## borno (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*

So, der Accelero XTREME 4870X2 hat in meinem System Einzug gehalten!

Allerdings musste ich ihn an einigen Stellen modifizieren und zur Befestigung andere Schrauben verwenden, da sich Gainward bei meiner Rampage700 GS GLH nicht an das Referenzdesign von ATI gehalten hat.

Nach ca. 5h Bastellarbeit, gefühlten 124 Kühlermontagen und einem glücklicherweise glimpflich ausgegangen Kurzschluss auf der Platine läuft die Karte inzwischen aber stabil und hat sich auch in den Benchmarks bis jetzt äußerst "cool" gezeigt.

Die versprochenen 50° Differenz kann ich zwar nicht bestätigen, aber 30° sind es mindestens und leiser als der Gainward-Kühler oder mein zwischenzeitlicher Umbau mit zwei 80mm-Lüftern ist er auch.

Hab bei sysprofile mal zwei Bilder hochgeladen, werde gegen Abend aber die Karte nochmal ausbauen und noch ein paar Bilder mehr einstellen.


----------



## Ratloser (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*

Hi, 

ich habe eine ASUS EAH4870X2 HTDI/2G/A, leider belegt diese Karte 3 Slots wovon ich eine dieser Slots brauche. Die höhe dieser Karte beträgt 5,6cm.

Wieviele Slots belegt deine Grafikkarte nach dem Umbau auf AC Accelero XTREME 4870X2?


----------



## borno (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*

Der neue Kühler wird dir bei deinem Problem leider nicht helfen können, der Accelero Xtreme schließt bündig mit der unteren Kante der dritten Slotblende ab, er belegt also volle DREI Slots!

Dazu kommt noch, dass man ja aus Gründen der besseren Luftzufuhr den darunterliegenden Slot auch noch frei lassen sollte.


----------



## Ratloser (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Accelero Xtreme 4870 X2: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling*

Danke für die Antwort, aber gibt es eine Alternative?
Eine Wasserkühlung sollte die LETZTE Möglichkeit sein.


----------

